# My First Mods



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Well, a weekends worth of time and a little less jingle in the pocket gave way to my first mods. Nothing spectacular but you have to start somewhere.

If you want to see my mods here is the link:

Link


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice mods Mike. I warned you that coming here would lose you time and money!









I really like the PVC mount and the toolbox up front. Thanks for adding to my list.

Paul


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great job Mike
I to like the sewer compartment you did for the hose









Don


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

On your "waste tube holder" ... how easy is it to take out the hose? I ask because I'd hate to have to get down on my knees to extract or replace the hose when I am _anywhere _ near the dump station (having seen how clean people keep those 

I love the rest of your mods!

Ed


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

LarryTheOutback said:


> On your "waste tube holder" ... how easy is it to take out the hose? I ask because I'd hate to have to get down on my knees to extract or replace the hose when I am _anywhere _ near the dump station (having seen how clean people keep those
> 
> I love the rest of your mods!
> 
> Ed


It's pretty easy. I attached it about two feet away from the actual waste valve and all I do is reach my hand up, unscrew the pipe thread and pull out the hose. I thought about going to a 6 inch pipe so all my pipe accessories would slide in while attached to the hose, but I was concerned about the space. Also, 6 inch pipe can be pretty expensive.

You do have to squat down to pull the hose out, but I figured I have to bend over anyway to attach the hose to the waste valve, so I figured what's a little more? If you're interested in conducting this mod, I would go to where your waste vale is and reach under and feel for your frame railing. After that, just imagine a tube sitting there. Granted it's easier to pull a hose from a PVC pipe mounted to your bumper however, on this particular mod I went with the looks over the function.

Hope this helps........

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice mods...thanks for sharing.


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

Great mods,really like where you mounted the pipe for hose.
Have one I made with 2x6 metal studs laying in the shop tring to decide where to mount.Now I know where it will go.Have been working on the Outback several weeks to get like I want it to get on the road.

Thanks for sharing.
Dewey


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Those look great. I like the tool box under the cover and the sewer hose spot and yes 6 inch PVC is expensive. My dad put in a dust collection system and we used some 6 inch, $$$$$$$.


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice job on the mods. I like the storage instead of stove and the new gas line. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

justus said:


> Great mods,really like where you mounted the pipe for hose.
> Have one I made with 2x6 metal studs laying in the shop tring to decide where to mount.Now I know where it will go.Have been working on the Outback several weeks to get like I want it to get on the road.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> Dewey


Glad I could help. Make sure you post your mods..... like most, that's were I've developed my ideas for the next set of mods. The rear slide topper is high on my list. I've been speaking with a dealer here in town that is looking at ordering me a custom topper that will extend the length of my rear slide. It may be cheaper in the long run, versus buying new material and re-rolling the spindle. We'll see.

Mike


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

I like the sewer hose storage pvc pipe mod, but how does it allow for drainage, or even more imporant, allow the hose to dry out and not smell ?


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Dan H. said:


> I like the sewer hose storage pvc pipe mod, but how does it allow for drainage, or even more imporant, allow the hose to dry out and not smell ?


I've drilled a bunch of holes so air can get in. I'm thinking of going back and making a couple of them bigger.

Mike


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

I really like the mounting position of the PVC and was thinking it through yesterday. I was thinking about using a router to cut a "slit" in the bottom of the pipe that would run almost the entire length of it. This should allow air in to dry and excess water to drain.

Paul


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice job on all the mods







Its also neat to see new ideas to old problems (sewer hose). Making the mod work for you is what its all about.

John


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

emsley3 said:


> I really like the mounting position of the PVC and was thinking it through yesterday. I was thinking about using a router to cut a "slit" in the bottom of the pipe that would run almost the entire length of it. This should allow air in to dry and excess water to drain.
> 
> Paul


The router idea is preety cool. I didn't think of that....... one pass on the bottom for drainage and one on the top for air should be plenty. They also make the same size pvc pipe that already comes with 1/2 inch holes pre-drilled into the cylinder. That may be an option as well.

Mike


----------



## Bob556 (Mar 16, 2007)

OK, I need to know what brand of TV and DVD player you have. This is on my "have to have" list.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Bob556 said:


> OK, I need to know what brand of TV and DVD player you have. This is on my "have to have" list.


The TV is a Polaroid 15". I initially went with it because of it's size. I now realize I could have gotten a TV that had speakers mounted on the side because I still have plenty of room to swivel the unit around. The DVD is an RCA and cost me around $30.00 at Best Buy.

Mike


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

Excellent job,







or should I say jobs. You where busy over the weekend, now go camping and check them out. Two mods so far on my OB, put the two wires that go into the electric junction box through rubber grommets and put a bar across the back of the cover over the LP tanks to keep it from spreading out. I like your sewer hose mod might have to try that one. Looks like I have a lot of catching up to do.

CEF


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Dan H. said:


> I like the sewer hose storage pvc pipe mod, but how does it allow for drainage, or even more imporant, allow the hose to dry out and not smell ?


On our Roo, I drilled 4 holes in the cap on the end where I insert the hose. It also happens to be the downhill end of the PVC. It hangs about 2" lower than the high end, so you can watch the water drain from it for a few minutes after placing the sewer hose. I simply rinse the hose out when I finish dumping, then I place the hose in the PVC holder, and screw the cap on making sure I stop with one of the holes pointed down. I've had the system in place for almost a year and I have never had a problem with the hose drying out or smelling. And best of all, I'm not rusting out my bumper anymore.


----------



## Saltshaker (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice mods! No rest for the "gotta be a better way" thinker, huh.

I don't want to burst anyone's bubble on the "new" sewage hose holders, but gotta say; with drain holes & slits (router) put into the PVC pipe, I take it no one has given a thought to "a new home" for mudd dobbers (hornets) or just a perfect invitation for bee's or other small creatures to make a weather proof home. I would think that removing a sewage hose from any container that is housing a hornets nest would not be a happy experience for anyone, especially one who is hurrying to get the messy job done in any length of time.

I'm not one who likes to complain all the time about anything new being done to improve one's camping experience, however, being safe with one's self and others should be high on the priority list of any mod though.

Happy camping to all.............


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Saltshaker said:


> Nice mods! No rest for the "gotta be a better way" thinker, huh.
> 
> I don't want to burst anyone's bubble on the "new" sewage hose holders, but gotta say; with drain holes & slits (router) put into the PVC pipe, I take it no one has given a thought to "a new home" for mudd dobbers (hornets) or just a perfect invitation for bee's or other small creatures to make a weather proof home. I would think that removing a sewage hose from any container that is housing a hornets nest would not be a happy experience for anyone, especially one who is hurrying to get the messy job done in any length of time.
> 
> ...


Very valid point about the mud daubers and other flying insects. I had not given any thought to the issue that you raised.







Time to do some more thinking on my end.

Paul


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

emsley3 said:


> Nice mods! No rest for the "gotta be a better way" thinker, huh.
> 
> I don't want to burst anyone's bubble on the "new" sewage hose holders, but gotta say; with drain holes & slits (router) put into the PVC pipe, I take it no one has given a thought to "a new home" for mudd dobbers (hornets) or just a perfect invitation for bee's or other small creatures to make a weather proof home. I would think that removing a sewage hose from any container that is housing a hornets nest would not be a happy experience for anyone, especially one who is hurrying to get the messy job done in any length of time.
> 
> ...


Very valid point about the mud daubers and other flying insects. I had not given any thought to the issue that you raised.







Time to do some more thinking on my end.

Paul
[/quote]
Believe it or not, I thought about that when doing this mod. My conclusion was, there are holes in the bumper caps..... if I left the hose in there I would be potentially facing the same possibility. At least this way, I don't have to worry about rust.









Mike


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is what I added to the bumper to avoid the insect problem. Got them from Camping World.










Paul


----------

